# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [En préparation] Le manuel de l'utilisateur

## purEcontact

*/!\ Travail préparatoire. /!\*
*Edit : d'ici la fin de l'année 2040, le guide sera peut être terminé .*

Jusqu'à maintenant, j'ai pondu 3 "guides" :
- Un premier expliquant comment s'équiper une fois 80
- Un second indiquant ce qu'on pouvait se fixer comme objectif(s) dans le jeu
- Un troisième résumant surtout les changements majeurs entre la sortie du jeu et la première extension

Seulement, je me suis rendu compte grâce à une question qui est revenu aujourd'hui que je n'avais pas fait de guide pour comprendre / appréhender les bases du jeu.
De fait, je vais prendre le temps d'ici la fin du mois (_si je trouve un créneau, en ce moment je dois avouer que je suis pas mal occupé_) pour expliquer comment est-ce qu'on joue à un mmorpg sans trinité classique, présenter les points fondateurs à la fois du système de combat et l'équilibre des classes dans tout ça.
Ceux qui ont l'habitude de me lire trouveront des redondances.
Mais ceux qui ont l'habitude de me lire n'ont pas besoin de ce guide.

Le but du guide :
- comprendre comment jouer seul et en groupe
- aider à choisir une première classe
- *ne* sera *pas* de transformer le lecteur en une machine de guerre ultra optimisée.

De fait, même si aucune partie n'est encore rédigée, je pense que le thread sera développé en 2 grandes parties.
La première aura pour but d'indiquer, sans rentrer en profondeur dans les mécaniques particulières de chaque classe / spécialisation, la façon dont se joue le jeu. En deux mot : mécanique globale.
La seconde détaillera un peu plus les classes, l'idée fondatrice derrière chacune d'entre elles. 
Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir une vision fermée sur chaque classe mais d'indiquer la ligne directrice : expliquer pourquoi un gardien ne fera jamais autant de support offensif qu'un guerrier par exemple. 
Par extension, permettre de comprendre le rôle de chaque classe.
A noter que comme chaque guide que j'écris, celui-ci sera orienté sur le PvE.

Sommaire :

I. Mécaniques
I.1 Trinité
I.2 Défense
I.3 Offense
I.4 Contrôle
I.5 Divers

Première partie : Les mécaniques de combat

_I.1 L'absence de trinité_
Je vais aborder un point fondamental du jeu de groupe :* vous n'êtes pas seul*.
Dis comme ça, ça parait extrêmement con.
Seulement, j'ai remarqué que les joueurs avaient tendance à jouer de leur côté.

*Cela ne concerne pas que les nouveaux joueurs.*
Sous prétexte que chaque classe peut "tout" faire, deux situations extrême se posent :
- on peut très bien laissé les autres tout faire, après tout ils sont là pour ça et si jamais ça se passe mal, c'est de leur faute
- on doit tout faire soi même parce que les autres sont des idiots.
Soyons honnête, je ne vais pas namedrop parce que ça n'a aucun intérêt mais vous connaissez tous au moins une personne dans l'une ou l'autre des catégories (ou qui passent de l'une à l'autre).

*Retenez une chose : ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez pas une icone de healer ou de tank sur la tronche que vous n'avez rien à faire dans un groupe.*
J'aborderai plus tard dans ce petit manuel les domaines dans lesquels chaque classe est avantagé afin que vous trouviez facilement votre place.

Le système de combat en groupe se base essentiellement sur les avantages (boons) et les altérations (conditions).
Vous les obtenez de diverses façons, il fut un temps où on avait un magnifique combo-tool mais il n'existe plus.
Du coup, je vous renvoi vers la page combo de gw2skills.net dans lequel vous trouverez (sur la droite) la liste des zones et des coups de grâce.

Pour expliquer très rapidement et simplement :
- *Avantage* = bonus

- *Altération* = malus


*Gardez en tête que vous devez être proche de vos équipiers pour profiter des avantages qu'ils diffusent.*

I.2.*La défense*

Il n'existe pas à proprement parlé de tank, de personnage en capacité de maintenir tout le temps l'attention des ennemis.
De fait, vous serez amené à éviter des coups.
Avec le temps et par apprentissage des patterns (des animations, des cycles de combat), vous pourrez anticiper les attaques.

*Comment éviter les coups ?*
Plusieurs possibilités s'offrent à vous.

La plus simple étant l'esquive.
De nombreux joueurs continuent de se prendre des attaques qui mettent à terre en un coup alors qu'ils ont l'endurance (la barre jaune au dessus de la barre de vie) au maximum.
Il arrive que vous ayez pas pu lire une attaque à cause des effets sur l'ennemi rendant impossible la perception de ses mouvements mais Arenanet met de plus en plus en place des aires d'effet (des zones oranges) pour avertir d'un danger.
L'esquive est disponible sur toutes les classes et la fenêtre d'invulnérabilité est relativement longue, vous n'avez donc aucune excuse si vous prenez un coup que vous avez vu venir.
Certaines classes peuvent avoir accès à la *vigueur* qui favorise la régénération de l'endurance donc la fréquence où vous pouvez esquiver.
A contrario, la *fragilité* réduit cette régénération.

Le second : le placement.
Savoir que l'ennemi tape à une distance plus courte que la votre (même avec un arme au corps à corps).
Comme je l'écrivais plus tôt : il faut être proche de ses alliés pour bénéficier des avantages que ceux-ci vous distribuent, inversement, pour donner des bonus à vos équipiers.
De fait, n'allez pas vous mettre à votre portée maximale sous prétexte que vous avez un bonus de 10% de dégâts et que vous pourrez balancer des patates en restant à l'abri.
De plus, mettre une distance avec votre cible permet d'avoir une meilleure lisibilité sur l'aire de combat.
Les ennemis frappant rarement à 360°, si vous n'avez pas l'attention (l'aggro) du monstre, mettez vous dans son dos.
Vous n'aurez pas à gérer les distances.

Suivant les classes, d'autres possibilités :
Le blocage : pendant une durée relativement longue, vous bloquez les attaques ennemies.
Attention, waring, achtung !
Tout les attaques ne peuvent pas être bloquées.
Je pourrais vous dresser une liste de ces attaques mais elle serait certainement incomplète.
Le mieux étant d'essayer.

L'invulnérabilité.
Comme son nom l'indique, vous êtes insensible à tout dégâts.
C'est une propriété que l'on retrouve très rarement (le voleur via sa capacité de vol peut l'avoir) mais il est bon de savoir qu'elle existe.

Malheureusement, on ne peut pas tout anticiper (_en fait si, mais après avoir passé beaucoup de temps à apprendre_), donc il arrivera le moment fatidique où vous prendrez un coup.

*Comment remonter sa barre de vie ?*

Le plus simple à comprendre et certainement le plus utilisé : le soin actif.
Vous appuyez sur le bouton, vous êtes soignés.
En fonction de la compétence, vous aurez peut être accès à un blocage, à des soins bonus, à une dissipation d'altération voir parfois à un soin de groupe.

L'autre, c'est le soin passif.
Lorsque vous appuyez sur le bouton, il vous soigne également.
Mais moins bien. On aurait donc tendance à ne pas les prendre en compte.
Cependant, ces compétences ont un soin passif qui vous permet d'avoir un soutien tout au long du combat.

Dans tout les cas, rappelez vous que le *poison* (ou l'*agonie*) réduisent considérablement le montant de vie rendue par votre soin.

*Le support défensif direct*

Dans la partie précédent, j'ai abordé les mécaniques de défense personnelle : personne ne peut esquiver, se placer ou se soigner à votre place.
Maintenant, je vais vous exposer les mécaniques de défense de groupe, appelé également "support" dans la trinité "damage / support / control".
Si un groupe demande un "support", il souhaite un joueur étant plutôt orienté vers la défense de groupe et parfois des classes spécifiques.

Contrairement à la défense personnelle, ce défense du groupe passe essentiellement par des *avantages* :

*La protection*
Cet avantage octroi 33% de réduction de dommage sur toutes les attaques directes.
De fait, les altérations continuent de faire le même montant de dégâts.
D'où l'intérêt d'utiliser des "cleanse" / "anti-alté" / "anti-condi" mais j'y reviens plus tard.

*L'égide*
L'un des avantages les plus puissant du jeu défensivement.
L'égide bloque la prochaine attaque que le joueur subit.
La grande force de cet avantage, c'est sa durée : entre 5 et 20 secondes (même un peu plus suivant certains critères).
Dans les faits : pendant 5 à 20 secondes, la prochaine attaque ne vous touche pas.
Même si d'autres classes peuvent la partager, aucune ne le fait aussi bien que le gardien.

*La distorsion*
Autre "avantage" très puissant qui n'a d'ailleurs pas le statut d'avantage dans la barre de combat.
La distorsion bloque toutes les attaques que le joueur subit, au même titre que l'invulnérabilité.
Là où il gagne par rapport à l'égide au niveau de la puissance, il le perd évidemment en durée : 1 seconde.
C'est peu sur le papier mais ça permet d'encaisser de nombreuses attaques simultanées sans se faire toucher.
Comparé à l'égide, c'est plus situationnel.
Il est réservé aux envoûteurs.

*La résistance*
Il a pour effet d'annuler temporairement l'effet de toutes les altérations.
Apparu un peu avant l'extension, peu de classes peuvent se targuer de pouvoir partager ce bonus très puissant.
Le revenant est la seule classe pouvant y accéder de façon fiable.

*A ces différents avantages, il faut rajouter la mécanique de "cleanse" / "anti-alté" / "anti-condi".*
_Note : "cleanse" est utilisé par abus de langage pour retirer les altérations des alliés mais c'est également l'expression pour retirer les avantages des ennemis._
Il est possible pour n'importe quelle classe de supprimer les altérations dont elle subit les effets soit par des compétences directes, soit par l'utilisation de combo dans les zones de lumières.
Cependant, certaines classes sont plus ou moins à l'aise avec le fait de les supprimer ou de les transformer en avantage sur l'ensemble du groupe.
Il s'agit d'une compétence puissante dont on sent la nécessité uniquement lorsque personne ne s'en occupe.
De fait, pensez à retirer les altérations de vos alliés quand (et si) vous le pouvez.

Puisque je vous conseil de faire attention à vos alliés, la transition est toute trouvée pour passer aux soins du groupe !
La liste est un peu moins longue.
Notez que même si ils sont très efficaces, les soins de groupe n'arrivent pas par hasard : il faut souvent qu'au moins un des membre de l'équipe fasse l'effort de venir vers vous pour vous épauler.
De fait, ne comptez pas uniquement sur ces soins pour vous maintenir en vie et faites l'effort vous aussi de vous mettre en bonne position pour être aidé : il n'y a rien de plus enrageant que de craquer un soin pour un joueur qui n'en profite pas car il s'est barré à 1200 de portée.

*Commençons d'ailleurs par le soin direct*
Comme le soin personnel, il prends plusieurs forme.
Le premier, c'est le soin personnel qui soigne également les alliés : le gardien a un souffle, l'élémentaliste a une sorte de vortex.
De part son statut, il est assez puissant mais dispose de conditions spécifiques, généralement une portée assez réduite, d'où l'intérêt de ne pas courir en hurlant les bras en l'air lorsqu'on vient vous aider. 

Le second, c'est la zone : d'eau ou de lumière selon les classes. 
Elle soigne moins mais a l'avantage d'être correctement indiquée par un cercle au sol (blanc ou bleu selon la nature).

Le dernier, beaucoup moins fréquent, c'est l'attaque qui soigne.
C'est le cas de l'auto-attaque d'un élémentaliste au bâton lorsqu'il est en affinité aquatique ou du druide lorsqu'il utilise un bâton également.
Autant dire qu'hors nécessités particulières, il ne faudra pas compter dessus.

*Le soin via combo*
Spécifique à la zone d'eau mais rarement utilisé, par méconnaissance ou tout simplement par oubli, un combo explosion dans une zone d'eau soigne les joueurs aux alentours.
Sachant que plusieurs joueurs peuvent utiliser plusieurs combo explosion dans une même zone d'eau, il est possible de remonter la vie de l'intégralité du groupe à 100% très facilement.

*Le soin passif*
Quelques classes peuvent avoir accès à un soin passif de groupe.
C'est le cas notamment de la vertu du gardien ou du brouillard apaisant de l'élémentaliste.
Sachant qu'il s'agit essentiellement de soins disponibles sous conditions (investir un point de talent, être en affinité d'eau), vous le rencontrerez rarement.

*La régénération.*
Dernier moyen de partager du soin, cet avantage soigne sur la durée.

Au même titre que pour les soins personnels, certaines altérations réduisent le montant rendu.

_Le support défensif indirect_ 

Contrairement au support défensif direct, il n'est pas pris en compte dans ce que les joueurs mettent dans le sac "support" car même si ces altérations sont très puissantes, elles ne sont pas fiable contre les boss.

*Faiblesse*
-50% de régénération d'endurance et... 50% de chance de maladresse.
La maladresse a pour effet de réduire de moitié les dégâts infligés par une attaque directe et d'empêché d'être touché par un coup critique.
En théorie, on est donc sur une réduction des dégâts effectives s'approchant de celle procurée par la *protection*.
En théorie seulement car certains ennemis y sont tout simplement insensible, comme les boss.

*Aveuglement*
La prochaine attaque de la cible rate.
Finalement, le même effet que l'égide.
Encore une fois, ça ne fonctionne pas sur certains ennemis.

*Ces altérations ne fonctionnent pas sur les boss, elles sont inutiles, non ?*
Absolument pas.
Le jeu ne se résume pas à des combats de boss et dans les donjons, les packs d'ennemis sont parfois plus dangereux que les boss eux même.
Si vous avez un élémentaliste dans le groupe qui utilise intelligemment sa tempête de sable ou un voleur qui aveugle les ennemis en boucle, vous sentirez la différence.

I.3._L'attaque_

Comme pour la défense, il n’existe pas à proprement parlé d’attaquant dont le seul but est de faire des dégâts.
Chaque joueur, de façon passive ou active, directe ou indirecte, va contribuer à descendre la barre de vie des ennemis.

*Comment faire des dégâts ?*
Une réponse simple serait d’écrire “en tapant”, cependant, comme dans de nombreux jeux depuis des années, il existe 2 types de dégâts :

*Les dégâts directs :*

Sans rentrer trop dans les détails des calculs, vous appuyez sur un bouton, ça déclenche une attaque avec un seul chiffre à l’écran : soit il s’agit de dégâts normaux (100% des dégâts de la plage indiquée), soit il s’agit de dégâts critiques (150% des dégâts). 
La mécanique est basique mais il existe de nombreuses modifications de dégâts via des talents et divers boosts, trop nombreuses pour qu’ils soient abordés dans ce guide qui se veut être complet mais basique.

*Les dégâts indirects :*

Les dégâts indirects, appelés aussi dégâts sur la durée ou DoT (Damage over Time) sont des altérations qui ont pour but de baisser la vie des ennemis, il en existe de plusieurs types.
Gardez en tête que les altérations se cumulent.

Les indications qui sont donnés ci-dessous reprennent le design “générale” de ces capacités : elles ont étés fortement modifiées dans certaines mises à jour mais l’idée initiale n’a pas bougé.
Au même titre que pour les dégâts directs, il existe des modificateurs permettant d’étendre la durée ou les dégâts de chaque itérations.

*La brûlure*
Il s’agit de l’altération la plus puissante en terme de dégâts.
Soit il est possible d’en poser peu à la fois, soit la durée est courte.
C’est une capacité dite de “burst”, à savoir : faire beaucoup de dégâts en peu de temps.

*Le saignement*
Il s’agit de l’altération la plus répandue.
Certaines classes peuvent en poser beaucoup.
C’est une capacité plutôt orientée “sustain”, à savoir : faire des dégâts faibles sur une durée longue.

*L’empoisonnement*
Cette altération a la propriété de réduire les soins de 33%.
En terme de dégâts, elle se situe entre la brûlure et le saignement.

*La confusion*
Cette altération est intéressante sur les ennemis qui frappent fréquemment car chaque attaque leur fait subir des dégâts supplémentaires.

*Le tourment*
A chaque fois que la cible se déplace, elle prend des dégâts supplémentaires.

Outre les différentes mécaniques, relativement variées mais simple de faire des dégâts, je tiens à vous rappeler qu'un bon placement vous permet de faire des dommages tout en restant en sûreté.
Je vous invite à (re)parcourir le début de ce guide car le placement est aussi important en défense qu'en attaque, il est d'ailleurs centrale dans Guild Wars 2.


_Le support offensif direct_
Boost du groupe : 

*Pouvoir*

*Fureur*

*Célérité*

_Le support offensif indirect :_

*Vulnérabilité*

I.4 _Le contrôle :_
Les effets de contrôle (stupeur, etc...)
Les altérations de contrôle (estropier, etc...)

*Les mécaniques de breakbar*

_L'anti-contrôle :_ 
break stun
stabilité

I.5 _Les autres mécaniques_
Alacrité, rapidité, super vitesse, furtivité

----------


## purEcontact

*Edit 2018 :* 
Du fait de ma perte d'intérêt pour le jeu depuis plus d'un an, je ne suis plus en position de donner des conseils sur les classes et leurs spécialisations.
La partie 2 "Classes et spécialisations" dans laquelle je souhaitais donner des indications sur le rôle de prédilections des classes ne sera pas écrite.

----------


## purEcontact

Oh putain, j'avais oublié que je devais faire ça !
Bon, bah je m'y mets  ::): 

_Edit : 16h47._
Je reprendrais le guide plus tard, je pense que ça va me prendre un peu plus de temps que d'habitude  ::P: .

----------


## Saeryswen

C'est pas un guide c'est une thèse  :;):  Hâte de lire la suite.

----------


## Anonyme220622

PureContact, Docteur en Newbisme Aigu.

j'applaudis le boulot que tu abats =D

----------


## purEcontact

Un mec a fait un guide des mécaniques de combat, en anglais & en video :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ce déterrage de topic presque 5 ans plus tard  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai fait un edit en 2018, ça fait donc une intervention tout les 2 ans.  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

En même temps c'est raccord !




> */!\ Travail préparatoire. /!\*
> *Edit : d'ici la fin de l'année 2040, le guide sera peut être terminé .*

----------

